# Lubrication advice for a dummies



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

I am an absolute mechanical clown, but read somewhere about lubrication for e61 espresso machines and bought some Molykote 111 stuff, only problem is, I don't know what to do with it.

Can an expert please advise for a person of low intelligence.

Many thanks


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

Can't even organise the grammar for the thread topic correctly ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I did a video on lubricating the E61, used the V for it showing how to remove cam. Check out the coffeetime Wiki


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

thanks guys


----------



## BebeShanghai (Mar 28, 2018)

Please can anyone let me know what the plastic tips are on the ends of the adjustable spanner shown in the photo at the coffee time Wiki? I've tried googling plastic tips, ends, etc but can't see anything and I'd like to get some before taking the cam apart.

Huge thanks in advance!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

BebeShanghai said:


> Please can anyone let me know what the plastic tips are on the ends of the adjustable spanner shown in the photo at the coffee time Wiki? I've tried googling plastic tips, ends, etc but can't see anything and I'd like to get some before taking the cam apart.
> 
> Huge thanks in advance!


 I think they only come with the spanner . Believed from Amazon . Screwfix sell a rothenberger one .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I am not sure about those exact ones but my adjustable spanner came with protectors (I chose them especially).


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Here is the Screwfix one


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

On Amazon, £14 less and free delivery.

Amtech 2-In-1 Adjustable/ Pipe Wrench With Wide Jaw by Am-Tech https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0186JUOA2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_sBwBDbWHCM4TD

That's the one I have.


----------

